
Show HN: {hello world} - martyalain
http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=helloworld
======
brudgers
The player at the top is a very interesting idea...it took me back to the days
when people used multi-media to support reading text on a web page with sound.
The music complements the the written content and the typography.

~~~
martyalain
Thank you. And what about the content? I don't understand "typography".

~~~
brudgers
A good guide to typography,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16842396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16842396)

~~~
martyalain
A good book, I know and I love typography. My question was: why do you speak
of typography about this wiki page "hello world" ?

In this work shared here in Hacker News to get some feedback, I introduce a
small language, lambdatalk, as a dialect of the lambda-calculus implemented as
a Turing Machine, two old strange things nobody loves (and understands) but a
few cute Phds. My opinion is that their basic concepts can be used to enlight
the making of a language, what are functions, data structures, control
structures. It's on the pedagogic side. On the practical side it appears that
useful superstructures can be built on such solid infrastructures, via added
built-in primitives and libraries. Maybe my paper is not clear enough for
these ideas to be understood.

